# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  ghent was great stayed at the marriott, very hip new, but built into the canal houses, great central location, visited the castle gravenstene very cool castle, picked up this local mustard in town, wo

## nnoska

ghent was great stayed at the marriott, very hip new, but built into the canal houses, great central location, visited the castle gravenstene very cool castle, picked up this local mustard in town, wow!!! 5 alarm i like hot and thisis right up my alley, any way if you like mid evil town very cool, large pedestrian only shopping area.

----------

